# Happy 26th Birthday Dixie!



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh my...she is so beautiful! Happy Birthday beautiful girl!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday beautiful Girl, wow 26 !


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> Oh my...she is so beautiful! Happy Birthday beautiful girl!!!


Thank you so much! She is as sweet & loving & gentle as she is beautiful. A big part of the family.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I just love her coloring. What breed of horse is she?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is gorgeous!!! Happy Birthday Dixie Girl. It must be so great to have a friend for such a long time. Wish our dogs lived that long. I love her coloring. My cousin had a horse that color and he had one blue eye and one brown eye.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> I just love her coloring. What breed of horse is she?


Thank you. Dixie is registered with AQHA (Amer. Quarter Horse Assoc.)


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Wish our dogs lived that long.


Wow, wouldn't that be wonderful!!!!


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

How long do horses live?


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

We've know of several that are 29-30-31 years old. A friend of our just recently lost a 35 year old gelding.
We also have a mare that was born in 1981, making her 28 years old now. She looks great too! Here's a pic of her.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Amazing! I wish I had the opportunity to spend more time with horses, they are such beautiful animals. Happy Birthday Dixie! I also had no idea that they lived that long.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy birthday, Dixie! Debbi, she looks wonderful. My cousin, a very talented equestrian, owned a pony who lived to be 48 years old. He ate mash for the last four years because his teeth were almost nonexistent. He was the "donkey" in the Christmas pageant every year except his last three.


----------



## tobelevski (May 10, 2005)

God, I love horses always have. But I have never been in a situation to have one.
The 2nd photo, she is gorgeous. What type of horse is she?
As a fan of cowboy films when I was a child (still am) I always liked the look of the native american red ****** horses!

Happy birthday beautiful girl :wave:


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dixie !


----------

